# new track build. working track name: Sugar Valley Speedway



## jakegt01 (Jul 20, 2011)

This is only the last, most recent picture I've taken. It is not too much further than this at the moment. But, I do have all the pieces of track I need and continue to make progress. So, I thought I'd make this new thread and use the motivation to push until it is done. Besides, I was told some of you would love a couple of these pics.
final (here's hoping) layout








having a little fun with the bark I've been collecting


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

*I know U*

Howdy Jake from Allstate. Cool layout and great pics. The bark looks cool, maybe a bit close for the outside lanes,lol, but I really like the layout. Dont forget when you get that far, I have a lap counter/timer set up for lock and pin track. :dude:

I included a pic of a track I had in the basement, thought it was a blast to race on.


----------



## SmittyinFLA (Jan 3, 2012)

I dig what you did...Two lane track using the outside two lanes as 'edging'.

Cool effect!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Love it Jake!

Looks fast and fun.

Just a nice road course without the silly, forced, technical sections. Very refreshing!


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*YES Jake...*



jakegt01 said:


> I was told some of you would love a couple of these pics.


You were told right.... we do love pictures. _*Lot's of them. *_:devil:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Are you done yet????

LoL, great looking track!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## jakegt01 (Jul 20, 2011)

NTxSlotCars said:


> Are you done yet????
> 
> LoL, great looking track!!! :thumbsup:


I am not but I did get a good laugh at the question:lol:

Wiring is the next thing I'll be getting to. In the mean time I am working on proof of concept things. Such as a yoga mat as a race curb. The plan is to paint this the standard red and yellow.And by standard, I refer to Road America So here are some more pictures.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Looking great....but Momma is gonna
be pithed that you stole her yoga mat. :lol:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Ruh roh*

That lunar surface yoga mat looks like bad juju. 

Certainly I appreciate efforts with realism in mind, and understand the rumble strip concept. However, anything that doesnt aid or benefit the the handling of your "SLOT" cars under race conditions should be considered a detriment to the "continuity of fun". It would appear that ANY driver who slid out of shape would not be able to slide back on. 

Borders/aprons should transition smoothly in order to grant the skilled driver the opportunity to recover and the less experienced to catch some luck and acquire the feel. 

...unless of course tucking the outside tire and cartwheeling into oblivion is the goal?


----------



## SmittyinFLA (Jan 3, 2012)

I can see it being cool inside turns, where it is less likely to effect car performance. I also think it would look cool as HECK painted like brick, or cobblestone.


----------

